# Who were the two guys at Waxstock in the White Focus RS?



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

They were from Edinburgh and were in the Top 16.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

One was the detailer that prepped the car and the other was it's owner. Didn't catch their names but they gave Craig from CarPro a lift home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

nogrille said:


> They were from Edinburgh and were in the Top 16.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Paul


His name is Mark the owner. I don't know him but he's on Craig's Facebook page. Need him for anything? Not sure if he's on here.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't know if mark is on here. 
Mark Howie is the Detailer, he was the bald one lol owner is Danny Gray, (a mechanic from Edinburgh) 
If you're friends with me on Facebook (Craig Hall) you'll find both on my friends list. 

HTH 
Craig.


----------



## ProperAD (May 24, 2016)

I am mark the bald one lol what's up?


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

ProperAD said:


> I am mark the bald one lol what's up?


Hi Mark

Nothing's up, it was just a "it was a pleasure to meet you" post.

(I was the guy in the Zaino t-shirt that sorted out your Top 16 windscreen sticker.)

Over my time at Waxstock I've met some weird people, some people that are so far up themselves they think they should win without even turning up, some rude people and then genuine enthusiasts (or in your case professionals! ) that take the time to chat and take in the atmosphere.

Please pass on to Danny as well and see you next year!

Cheers

Paul

PS - I'm not stalker! :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope I don't fall into any of those other categories! (I have no idea whether we actually met mind you  ) LOL.


----------



## ProperAD (May 24, 2016)

Hi Paul, was nice to meet you and have a chat, looking forward to next year &#55357;&#56833; Need to have a pint on the Saturday &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

and a frozen pizza!


----------

